# Crafstman Bolt-on 20V vs Black & Decker Matrix 20V



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I went to HD tonight and noticed the B&D Matrix 20V was not properly priced...$69.79 for the drill + the impact driver head. It should have been $99 ($69.79 is for the drill/driver only)
But they honored the price displayed, and on top of that they took my 20% Harbor Freight coupon....So the set ended up at $59, tax included
However, on my way back from customer service desk to the cashier, I saw the Ryobi set for $99 (Drill/driver and Impact driver, 18V and 2 batteries included)..So I returned the B&D and took the Ryobi set, and the guy at customer service applied the 20% as well
1) This guy at my local HD was *VERY* nice
2) I ended up with a Ryobi set for $83, with 2 batteries and a 1/2 chuck drill driver
3) The B&D was "only" 1 battery (but 20V), and the chuck was 3/8 and not 1/2
4) So overall I think the Ryobi is a better set, but I don't know why, I find the B&D Matrix concept (or the Crafstman Bolt-On) seducing....!!!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

french_guy said:


> I went to HD tonight and noticed the B&D Matrix 20V was not properly priced...$69.79 for the drill + the impact driver head. It should have been $99 ($69.79 is for the drill/driver only)
> But they honored the price displayed, and on top of that they took my 20% Harbor Freight coupon....So the set ended up at $59, tax included
> However, on my way back from customer service desk to the cashier, I saw the Ryobi set for $99 (Drill/driver and Impact driver, 18V and 2 batteries included)..So I returned the B&D and took the Ryobi set, and the guy at customer service applied the 20% as well
> 1) This guy at my local HD was *VERY* nice
> ...


I agree you got a much better deal price and quality.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You should have no trouble. I've got three of the Ryobi impact drivers and use them almost everyday for something.
I also have the Bosch drill driver set with all the differant bits, extention, and about 6 differant sockets, and from 1/4 to 1/2 drive adapters for real sockets.
Then I bought the drill set with the hex shanks.
With those two handy sets I can do about 90% of the small jobs I need to do.
In a pinch I've even bored holes with a paddle bit, changed a flat tire on one of my trailers.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I find the Ryobi references a bit confusing...
Lot of different Ref for the same type of tool
I think the next tool I will need is the circular saw
Which one exactly (ref) would you recommend?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and buy a corded ciruler saw not a cordless one.
None of the Ryobi ciruler saws are worth buying.
Look for a Mikita, Porta Cable, even A Ridgid.
To help do some research might want to go on Amazon.com, look up the saws and go to the bottom of the listing to read reviews from people that have bought them.
Might also want to check out CPO tools. They carry a lot of factory reconditioned tools with factory warrentys and big savings.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Any good recommendations on the "cheap" side?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Waste of money to cheap on a ciruler saw. Buy one of those cheap under powered saws with a stamped metal sole plates and you'll be cussing it the day after buying it.
Not accurite, drop it and the plate bends, will not stay set after you make an adjustment, kicks back when it runs to slow.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, I trust you
So what would be a good corded circular saw you would recommend?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

french_guy said:


> OK, I trust you
> So what would be a good corded circular saw you would recommend?


Milwaukee makes a fantastic corded 7 1/4 inch circular saw.The 6390. FWIW I have a 6310 cordless milwaukee 61/2 inch saw. It uses V18 lithium ion or 18volt nicad batteries. Did well for the small amount if time I used it.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, but won't be compatible with my Ryobi batteries !!!

Since corded tools are better for heavy use (Circular saw at least) I wonder if I shouldn't go with the B&D Matrix 20V set for all around house jobs, and buy more powerful tools for heavier jobs...!!!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

french_guy said:


> Yeah, but won't be compatible with my Ryobi batteries !!!
> 
> Since corded tools are better for heavy use (Circular saw at least) I wonder if I shouldn't go with the B&D Matrix 20V set for all around house jobs, and buy more powerful tools for heavier jobs...!!!


I just threw my Milwaukee 6310 cordless circ saw in there as a example of cordless circ that actually works. For heavy duty work you can't beat corded tools. For example when mixing driveway sealer, concrete, drywall mud etc or drilling 1 1/2 inch holes with a auger bit I use a corded 450rpm spade handle drill(Milwaukee 1663-20).


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy a corded ciruler saw not a cordless one.
> None of the Ryobi ciruler saws are worth buying.


I'm going to respectfully disagree on that one. I've had the Craftsman 19.2v 7.5" Circular for a while now and it's fine. It's the same tool as the Ryobi as they are both made by TTI. You do need a LiIon battery to get decent runtime and the runtime is limited but for what I've used it for it's been fine. Will cut sheets of plywood, 2x4's and bigger 2x lumber. We used it when I re-did my workshop and when we re-did the basement last year.

I'd not use it if I were building a deck or other heavy construction but for what I've used it for around the house it's been fine.



> Might also want to check out CPO tools. They carry a lot of factory reconditioned tools with factory warrentys and big savings.


Just be aware you don't get the same warranty - for example on Milwaukee the CPO is 1 year while new is 5 years. Also the price difference is not that great. In my Milwaukee example new the batteries are warranted for 5 years. In that 5 years you will most likely need a new battery. That alone could eat your savings.


----------



## Roysie (Mar 13, 2013)

*All very informative ....BUT !*

Does anyone have a comparison of the 20 v Craftsman bolt-on vs the 20 v B&D Matrix systems ???


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I was in the same boat a few months ago. I even bought the B&D Matrix at Home Depot
But I saw right after i paid a Ryobi set (Drill and impact driver) with 2 batteries for $100. And HD honored my Harbor Freight coupon, so it ended up at $80 (+6% sale tax)
I am very happy with my choice
I think the Craftsman or B&D are nice, but price wise with the need to buy an adidtional batterie, I prefer my Ryobi set


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Does HD honor HF coupons everywhere? I sure would buy more stuff there if they do.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

If there is a HB close, they will.....


----------

